# Anyone tried Evening primrose oil and pineapple juice?



## soon2bmumof4

I am 2cm dilated but not effaced. I really want to help get things going. I know these things only help prepare your cervix but has anyone used primrose oil? How did you use it and how much and how long for before things got going? Also, pineapple juice, anyone tried it and did it work? Anything else I can try? Sex is out of the question as I am a single pregnant mum of 3 lol, thanks peeps


----------



## bubbles

Your body will go into labour when it is good and ready. EPO is used to help ripen the cervix, not start labour. Pineapple juice wouldn't do a thing, fresh pineapple contains an enzime that is supposed to help trigger labour BUT it is in small quantities and you'd need to eat alot of pineapple to get enough, you'd more like have belly ache and the squits before going into labour from eating the amount needed.

Sorry hun, it's just something you are going to need to wait out x


----------



## NaturalMomma

Like PP said, your body will go into labor when it's ready to. You don't want to push things along if you're not ready for labor. Your cervix is dialated, your body is already working, let it to it's job :)


----------



## stardust599

Yup, your body is already working towards getting you there and sounds like it's doing a great job so far but only when your baby is ready! You can do things to encourage the optimum conditions for labour to start (good posture, staying active but plenty of rest and sleep, good nutrition, letting go of any fear/stress etc) but unfortunately you can't do anything to get your body into labour before your baby is ready! Many birth experts believe that both Mum's body and baby have to be ready before labour will be triggered. It sounds like your body is ready or nearly there so just got to wait on baby triggering labour now.

Don't take evening primrose oil orally - a few studies have linked it to higher risk of prolonged rupture of membranes, prolonged 2nd stage/arrest of descent and higher incidence of ventouse delivery, could be a fluke but don't take the chance.


----------

